# Gravel



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

What is the best gravel for Cichlids? I am tempted to go for very fine is that ok?


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

My cichlids love their fine sand. They pick it up and move it.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

In my opinion, sand is the best. (for malawi cichlids) But if your going to use gravel a fine grade is good because they like to sift through it for nutients. But you have to make sure it is smooth as well.


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

Go to your local builders supply store and get construction sand. It works great and the different sized grain give it a good look.

Here is what mine looks like. My Jurupari love it and never stop sifting through it.


----------



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

How do you clean sand before putting it in? Sand turns into mud when wet.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

go here and watch this it helped us a lot when we switched to sand

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/rinsing_sand.php


----------



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

OK so I realised that I would need a garden and I live in an apartment so I went out an bought this black gravel which looks amazing.

BUT upon further reading it says you cant grow plants in it. When you buy plants I see they come in a pot, cant I just leave them in there pots?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> BUT upon further reading it says you cant grow plants in it.


Does it say that on the bag or have your read that about plants on the internet? 
If the bag says you can't grow plants in it, I'd be worried about putting it in my aquarium.
If it's something you've read on line about plants and gravel in general, I've found that plants will grow in gravel, that's not an issue.


> When you buy plants I see they come in a pot, cant I just leave them in there pots?


In some cases you could, but if they come in pots, I always take them out (personal preference).
The roots can get pot bound especially the ones with large root systems like swords.
It is an ok way to control the digging type fish from uprooting the plants, I suppose.
But I don't like that wool stuff in the pots.
HTH
Alicem


----------

